# OpenLdap Configuration on FreeBSD



## Vipin (Oct 22, 2009)

Friends I have got my ldap server working and I have also got my ldif records added to the ldap database and even can see those users using the command getset passwd, moreover can authenticate them even, but I am not sure why does it says: 

For example for user: Michael after logging it says->


```
"Could not chdir to home directory /home/Michael: No such file or directory"
```


I am not sure where I was wrong can someone be most kind to help me get rid of this problem.

Thanks!!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2009)

Please use lowercase usernames on the system. I'm sure this problem is similar to this one.


----------



## Vipin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Still problem exists!!!*

Sorry, the problem still exists as although I have entries in lowercase. This is how my entries.ldif file looks like shich I addes to my ldap database.

```
#base, rule239.caia.swin.edu.au
dn: dc=rule239,dc=caia,dc=swin,dc=edu,dc=au
dc: rule239
objectClass: top
objectClass: domain
objectClass: domainRelatedObject

dn: ou=people,dc=rule239,dc=caia,dc=swin,dc=edu,dc=au
objectClass: top
objectClass: organizationalUnit
ou: people

dn: uid=tuser,ou=people,dc=rule239,dc=caia,dc=swin,dc=edu,dc=au
objectClass: person
objectClass: posixAccount
objectClass: shadowAccount
objectClass: top
uidNumber: 10000
gidNumber: 10000
homeDirectory: /home/tuser
loginShell: /bin/csh
userpassword: secret
uid: tuser
cn: tuser[LIST]
[/LIST]
sn: tuser

dn: ou=groups,dc=rule239,dc=caia,dc=swin,dc=edu,dc=au
objectClass: top
objectClass: organizationalUnit
ou: groups

dn: cn=tuser,ou=groups,dc=rule239,dc=caia,dc=swin,dc=edu,dc=au
objectClass: posixGroup
objectClass: top
gidNumber: 10000
cn: tuser
```

I am not sure if something is wrong with the nss or pam.....can you help me with it...??


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2009)

Is something running chrooted or jailed (with /home being outside of the chrooted environment)?


----------



## Vipin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Dear*

Yes this is the jailed root hosts we are working on, so I am not too experienced in it, so how to get the directory thing resolved.

Even if I use lowercase the problem does not get eliminate.
Thanks for your efforts.
I hope you can help me...//


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2009)

You will probably need to use nullfs(5) to get the /home directory on the server mapped into the /home directory in the jail. There are several examples on this forum; search for 'nullfs jail'.


----------



## Vipin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Query*

I am still not so sure about what needs to be done in this regards?
Can you help me more with it. I did had a look over the link, but it looks much more messy to me as I am a novice to Unix


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll leave it to someone who actually has LDAP in a jail. Bound to be someone on here. 

Meanwhile:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails.html
jail(8)


----------



## Vipin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hiiii*

But I haven't put up my ACLs first. Can I come to know as to what effects does this has on the normal users?


----------



## Vipin (Oct 23, 2009)

*Setting up ACLs.....!!!!*

Can you please help me as to how do we go on setting up ACLs ............so that other users cannot modify other users account settings.


----------

